# Audigy2 ZS soundcard setup



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

The "Set Measurement Level" works fine but when I try to set the Input Volume for the REW using the Audigy2 ZS soundcard, there is no sound output. Which soundcard was used by the author of the REW? Maybe I should install that soundcard so I can follow the guide better. I'm running out of aspirin.
By the way, I have an Infinity Prelude MTS which has a right and left subwoofer, plus I have an SVS PB2-Plus which is presently along the side wall. Should I have all three subs on at the same time? Thanks for any input.:dizzy: :dizzy:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Which soundcard was used by the author of the REW?


 The author (John M) has tested most soundcards, so you simply need to get your card set up correctly and you'll be fine.

If you're at the Set Input Volume step, then you must have successfully completed the Soundcard calibration step. Is that correct?

Make sure the card is correctly selected in the pull-downs as I've shown in the picture below for your specific card.









My notes show thatwith Audigy 2 cards selecting the Line-In is done by selecting "Analog Mix" in the Record panel of the Basic tab of the Creative Surround Mixer then going to the Source panel and muting all the sources *except* for Line- In. Also in the Advanced Controls (usually accessed by clicking the + symbol for the input) you need to have Record Without Monitoring selected. Be sure to not select "What U Hear".
Hopefully you're using the left/right line-out jack on the soundcard with a stereo adapter, and then only using the right channels of it and the line-in's stereo adapter.



> Should I have all three subs on at the same time?


Setting up multiple subs is a bit of a challenge for sure. Most people do one at a time and them again with them all on to clean it up. Tough job.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

I have not gotten to the Calibrate Soundcard step yet. The guide says "Once the measurement level has been set, the input volume has been set, and the SPL reading has been calibrated, the Wizard is ready to make a calibration measurement of the soundcard's frequency response." I have two line-in choices on the wizard menu for my soundcard. Then there is a troubleshooting note that says on the Audigy2 selecting Line In is done by selecting "Analog Mix" in the Record panel. Does that mean I don't select either Line In choice? That's why I figured if I use the same card used to create the Wizard instructions I won't run into these discrepancies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2006)

OK, I started over, but now when I try to set the input volume, the sound is output for a second or two and I get a message saying the volume is at maximum, but the wizard could not set level to -18db. When I set the SPL meter to a lower setting (60), I get the same results.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I have not gotten to the Calibrate Soundcard step yet


Yeah, I was thinking you may have had the loopback still in place. It was a long shot.



> I have two line-in choices on the wizard menu for my soundcard. Then there is a troubleshooting note that says on the Audigy2 selecting Line In is done by selecting "Analog Mix" in the Record panel. Does that mean I don't select either Line In choice? That's why I figured if I use the same card used to create the Wizard instructions I won't run into these discrepancies.


I wish I had experience with your card, but I don't - I only have notes I've made on previous owners who had trouble getting the settings correct. I know John has tried this card and hopefully he sees this and responds - I'll send him a note. It doesn't hurt to try a few tests with different settings though to see if you can solve the puzzle - you can't hurt anything.
No use spending money on a new card when you have perfectly good card already. Once you've figured it out, there will be no problem.

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Sorry about the delayed reply on this, I´m out of the country and don´t have regular web access. The Audigy 2 ZS setup is a little different to the usual, need to unmute both Wave and Line In in the sources panel of the Creative mixer - the details can be found in a PDF on the Rightmark website here: http://audio.rightmark.org/download.shtml the instructions for the mixer setup are on page 6 of the PDF. The next version of REW makes this whole process a lot easier, it is taking much longer than I expected to get it ready but it is progressing well, honest


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2006)

Well I tried it again but when setting the input volume, the level would not reach -18db. It was between -18 and -21 so I continued. Calibrating SPL reading and calibrating the Soundcard seemed to go well, but when I Set the Target Level, I got a high noise message saying the SPL meter was reading 77db with no signal present. I continued anyway and got a message saying speaker cal level not detected. Continued and got a target level of 76.1db. Did a measurement and got a reading of -93dBFS which was much lower than it should be. I think I'm missing something very basic about this wizard.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Worth keeping the Creative mixer active when using the software to check that the Line In has not been muted again. REW (current version) will do that when it starts up because on cards other than the Audigy 2 ZS it is necessary to prevent a feedback loop. If you get a chance please generate the debug file for the card using the option in the REW Soundcard menu and either post the file here or email it to me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Greetings, All!

I have had an SVS PB2+ and BFD (which I calibrated manually) for almost 2 years and I am very excited to be stepping up and using REW as I install the new 12.3 drivers.

I have purchased the Audigy 2 ZS Notebook as my soundcard and have spend most of the evening trying to get it calibrated. Attached is the calibration chart I am getting. It doesn't look as good as I would expect.

I have tried to look into the different feed back settings and turn them off and have gotten rid of the jaggies, but it seems the notebook doesn't have the same menus as the external. I feel like I'm missing something.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Mark M.

P.S. - In the mixer, I have Volume and Wave at 100%, SW Synth, CD Player, Line In, Microphone, and S/PDIF-In muted and Rec is set to Line In at 58%.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry to double post, but I coundn't seem to add a second chart with Edit.

Here is the graph I get on re-entering REW. Maybe I'm OK?

Thanks again,

Mark M.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

All looks just fine


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2006)

John,

Thanks os much for the quick confirmation. I didn't want to go to the next step if there was still work to be done on the soundcard calibration and I was concerned about the movement in the first chart.

Next to get a good baseline on the current set-up and then swap the drivers. I can't wait. :jump: 

I'll post my results as I go.

Thanks again,

Mark M.


----------

